# Anyone from Arizona who has brought a pet with them



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

I have a question about the import permit (which I already have for my cat).
What type of health certificate did you get, a USDA 7001 or just a letter from the vet or ?
The import permit says that from countries not considered from rabies (and the USA is not free from that) an additional certificate is required stating that the are no case of rabies within 20 KM from point of origin within the last 6 months.
Arizona does not track rabies cases by location my vet told me and there are lots of cases of rabies through the state, so what did you do, those that have brought pets from Arizona ? 
Did they just quarantine the pet for a while ?

Thanks,
Fred


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Fred98TJ said:


> I have a question about the import permit (which I already have for my cat).
> What type of health certificate did you get, a USDA 7001 or just a letter from the vet or ?
> The import permit says that from countries not considered from rabies (and the USA is not free from that) an additional certificate is required stating that the are no case of rabies within 20 KM from point of origin within the last 6 months.
> Arizona does not track rabies cases by location my vet told me and there are lots of cases of rabies through the state, so what did you do, those that have brought pets from Arizona ?
> ...


All quaranteen is in house


----------



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

Do you mean they will simply have me keep her inside the place where I live in Penaranda, inside the house ?


Thank you,
Fred




lefties43332 said:


> All quaranteen is in house


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Fred98TJ said:


> I have a question about the import permit (which I already have for my cat).
> What type of health certificate did you get, a USDA 7001 or just a letter from the vet or ?
> The import permit says that from countries not considered from rabies (and the USA is not free from that) an additional certificate is required stating that the are no case of rabies within 20 KM from point of origin within the last 6 months.
> Arizona does not track rabies cases by location my vet told me and there are lots of cases of rabies through the state, so what did you do, those that have brought pets from Arizona ?
> ...


Fred,

Because laws, rules, and regulations are constantly changing; It is a good idea to contact by phone the Philippine Consulate In Los Angeles California for accurate and current information just to be sure. Don't leave anything to chance.


Jet Lag


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Fred,
> 
> Because laws, rules, and regulations are constantly changing; It is a good idea to contact by phone the Philippine Consulate In Los Angeles California for accurate and current information just to be sure. Don't leave anything to chance.
> 
> Jet Lag


I second this....


----------



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

I've been trying for about 2 weeks to do just that. No one ever answers any of the phones for any of the departments and they never return phone calls (I've left multiple phone msgs) and so far not even returning emails. I've been trying to contact them regarding "authentication" of some documents that I need for my SRRV visa. Even their certified notary's here in Arizona don't know what's required as far as notarizing some documents for authentication.

It's about impossible to get hold of them.

Fred





Jet Lag said:


> Fred,
> 
> Because laws, rules, and regulations are constantly changing; It is a good idea to contact by phone the Philippine Consulate In Los Angeles California for accurate and current information just to be sure. Don't leave anything to chance.
> 
> ...


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Fred98TJ said:


> I've been trying for about 2 weeks to do just that. No one ever answers any of the phones for any of the departments and they never return phone calls (I've left multiple phone msgs) and so far not even returning emails. I've been trying to contact them regarding "authentication" of some documents that I need for my SRRV visa. Even their certified notary's here in Arizona don't know what's required as far as notarizing some documents for authentication.
> 
> It's about impossible to get hold of them.
> 
> Fred


Been thru this before. I have done it twice. Last yr i brought 2 kittens and i just drove 6 hrs each way to phils embassy in chicago


----------



## TedDBayer (Mar 8, 2015)

I think it's required that you get a letter stating there isn't any out breaks reported in yr area of rabies. My Vet would understand and provide me with a letter stating this. My Vet also knows my cats are indoor only and my dog is never allowed to run. My dog is mostly in the house or car with me, the dog gets walks and has a fenced yard.


----------



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks, I have it settled.
My vet said that there are a lot of cases of rabies where I live, in wild animals (which I already knew). The Bureau of Animal Industry, Department of Agriculture, Republic of the Philippines, gave me a waiver of the "no rabies" requirement, since my cat has always been an indoor cat and all her shots, including rabies, are always up to date.
All in all, I've found the whole process, so far, not too bad. The Philippines have been very helpful and willing to work with me.

I do have a question for those who brought pets over. Since the flight from Los Angeles to Manila is around 13 ~ 14 hours, what did you do required waste (urine and feces) during the trip ? 
I'm bringing cat onboard, in one of the approved carries, but I just thought about this 


Thanks,
Fred


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Fred98TJ said:


> Thanks, I have it settled.
> My vet said that there are a lot of cases of rabies where I live, in wild animals (which I already knew). The Bureau of Animal Industry, Department of Agriculture, Republic of the Philippines, gave me a waiver of the "no rabies" requirement, since my cat has always been an indoor cat and all her shots, including rabies, are always up to date.
> All in all, I've found the whole process, so far, not too bad. The Philippines have been very helpful and willing to work with me.
> 
> ...


Lots of papertowels and zip locks


----------



## Fred98TJ (Apr 4, 2015)

Really ??




Fred


----------

